# is this an original bike or repop



## 59corvette (Aug 21, 2011)

hi new to site, love vintage bicycles but dont know enough about them to not get burned. looking for a schwinn phantom.  i was curious if this is a legit bike or something that has been pieced together. listed on ebay http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=280726068591


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 21, 2011)

The fenders, chainring, headlight, saddle, pedals, rear rack, are all wrong for a Phantom


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 21, 2011)

^ That. And it's a 24"..... for $1500. Ouch.


----------



## 59corvette (Aug 22, 2011)

*anyone  have one for sale*

Does anyone on the site have a schwinn phantom for sale? thats not a franken bike like this one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2011)

This bike might not be as far from correct as you think it is. The headlight is correct for a 24" Phantom. The 24" Phantom is a pretty scarce piece and this one looks to be a pretty nice resto. v/r Shawn 







fordsnake said:


> The fenders, chainring, headlight, saddle, pedals, rear rack, are all wrong for a Phantom


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 22, 2011)

I have one that has been "restored" but I consider it a rider because of the repop parts used...can send pics if you like


----------



## 59corvette (Aug 22, 2011)

*got email from seller*

the owner claims, 1953 serial number,correct carrier,original tank,original chainguard,  can anyone confirm or deny. experts on the site please assist


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 22, 2011)

*Sorry about the faux pas*

I reacted to your question too quickly...at the time I was going by your photos and not by the ebay posting. Therefore I was referencing a 26" frame, and not the smaller model. Apparently, your'e not the first one to have had this dilemma...check it out http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15880-24-inch-schwinn-black-phantom-questions-!!!!/page2


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2011)

*Bike is orig*

I know Larry (the 'snake') in Chicago...that's his nickname, not a slur.  He does quality work, bike is real and how they should look.  Correctomundo.  I restored the seat on that one, it's the correct 24" saddle also.  Great bike, rare and I can't believe there are no bids.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 23, 2011)

*hello*

my  schwinn    says  that the only  yeas  they made the  phantom   24 inch  ws  in  1951 i may  be  wrong  but that  is what it says 
  chucksold  bikes   i have a   1951  schwinn   phantom  24 inch


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 23, 2011)

If these parts are indeed correct for a 24" Phantom I find it interesting and odd that it's some of the main elements that make a Phantom a Phantom that have been changed to accommodate the 24" size. The rack/tail light, saddle, and headlight are all items that "make" a Phantom, yet on the 24" they just said "Aww the hell with it."


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would have to go back and check my literature but I think the 24" Phantom was made from '51-54? v/r Shawn







chucksoldbikes said:


> my  schwinn    says  that the only  yeas  they made the  phantom   24 inch  ws  in  1951 i may  be  wrong  but that  is what it says
> chucksold  bikes   i have a   1951  schwinn   phantom  24 inch


----------



## 59corvette (Sep 6, 2011)

from what I have been able to find out, it seems the 24 inch boys phantom was only made in "53 - '54. can anyone confirm that? as I said I am new to bicycles. have a 1948 indian chief w/original sidecar, and a 1965 panhead few other classic motorcycles. So I appreciate any and all help


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 6, 2011)

*hello*

it was  called a phantom  not  a  black  phantom  my     schwin  book   says they were only made in      1951  just one year
if u  wana check take the    fork out  and see if it has the  little  roung not   to hold the      locking   fork   bottom  bracket if it has must  be right  in not  its not real  let me know please    id love to know 
  my       51 has the not    othe   frames i have     dont  
  thank u  my   2%%%%


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 6, 2011)

*hello i will  check it  thank u           mr   swan*



Freqman1 said:


> I would have to go back and check my literature but I think the 24" Phantom was made from '51-54? v/r Shawn




thank u  mr   swann ill check it


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 6, 2011)

*24" Phantom...*

I don't see a Model 37 listed in the '51-'52 literature.They were available for '53 and '54. Note the model # change to J29 in '54....See links...

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1951_mdls1.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_00.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1953.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1954.html


----------

